# GAF Rangefinder MEMO 35 ET



## 2ART (Apr 2, 2009)

Purchased today for about USD$6
38mm /2.8. Automatic shutter/aperture computer (Auto+B)
Viewfinder lightmeter, X-shoe/flash sync (1/25), shutter-release cable,
tripod thread. ASA 25-'500'.


















Cut-down case from a Retinette.


----------



## compur (Apr 2, 2009)

A cool little shooter.  Looks to be in good condition too.


----------



## 2ART (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes! I'm looking forward to running some film through it soon.

Would you recommend a particular color negative film?


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 3, 2009)

Cute little bugger! Made for GAF by Chinon.

You can experiment with some slide film.


----------



## Steph (Apr 3, 2009)

2ART said:


> Would you recommend a particular color negative film?



What do you want to shoot? For a bright day outdoors, try Fuji Reala (ISO 100) or maybe the new Kodak Ektar (ISO 100) for more saturated colours.


----------



## 2ART (Apr 3, 2009)

@ Mitica100. Yes - I will do some slide film too once I know the camera
works fine.

@ Steph. Ektar looks very much like what I have in mind..
Flickr: "ektar"
I'm off to Berlin in a few weeks time. Take this camera along with
a DSLR.


I want to try to get a 48mm ND also for the Memo.


----------



## 2ART (Apr 3, 2009)

Steph said:


> What do you want to shoot?


 
Street, candids, architecture - in the sunshine. 
Maybe people with a (bounced) flash, other times.


----------

